

Twitter eats its Babies - NuL_Industrial
http://wewillraakyou.com/2011/06/twitter-steals-devnest/

======
georgebashi
I think Jon Markwell's comment on Twitter sums it up really: "Something that's
been on my mind for a while: Feels like the values of Twitter the company have
moved away from those of the product we love"
(<http://twitter.com/#!/jot/status/81434698773049345>)

Twitter-the-product is friendly, sociable and open. Twitter-the-company is
increasingly evil - is the recent shift away from being developer-friendly
with loose T&Cs to locking everything down something specific to twitter or is
it endemic to a company of their size and a product of their growth?

------
empika
As a semi-regular attendee at devnest since near it's inception I'm frankly
quite shocked and appalled that Twitter would do this. It's great and very
much welcomed that they participate, in fact it's one of the best reasons. But
to want to take over the devnest seems very hostile. I'm scared that the
devnest will turn corporate and dry, one of the reasons I dont like the
Facebook developer garages.

------
nuxnix
They did consult with me (@nuxnix) first to be fair to them. I was in favour
of the idea because a)they told me in clear terms that they were going to run
developer outreach events worldwide anyway including in London and b)I felt we
had a shot at better influence and ultimately better governance from the
inside. I was very positive about it to them, gave my agreement, and suggested
they speak to @jot. I had to make an instant decision and I did. I stand by
it.

(This article in full over at wewillraakyou.com) Angus

------
ColinWright
Excessive load from HN? Or something else?

    
    
        The following error was encountered while trying
        to retrieve the URL:
    
             http://wewillraakyou.com/2011/06/twitter-steals-devnest/
    
        Connection to 78.129.179.44 failed.
    
        The system returned: (111) Connection refused
    

Can anyone provide a summary?

~~~
singular
Summary: Twitter unilaterally decide to host their own #devnest meetup around
the world using the same hashtag and name as an existing, very popular,
London-based twitter meetup without consulting them first. They plan to take
said event to London as well as a number of other locations worldwide.

~~~
hboon
They could have use #chirp which was their event's name last year.

~~~
singular
Was just summarising the article as they put it, didn't intend it to be a
statement of fact/my opinion :-)

~~~
hboon
I know. It was just convenient to reply to a summary :)

